# Xingu River Black Rhom



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with this variant of Rhombeus? I see they usually command a higher price. Is it worth it? Are there any big differences from any other Rhoms? Pics would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks as always


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No difference other then they look a little different sometimes and they are harder to get.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 2 and I think they look different from the others I usually see, and the Peruvian Rhom that I had. I like them, but not sure how they will look when older. They are approx 6" and 8".


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you have any pics to compare smoke?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

frantzml1982 said:


> Do you have any pics to compare smoke?


Not anything worthwhile... here's a quick vid of my smaller one, taken a little while ago (over a month):


----------



## DaxD (Oct 18, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Do you have any pics to compare smoke?


Not anything worthwhile... here's a quick vid of my smaller one, taken a little while ago (over a month):





[/quote]

Very beautiful piranha. It is a little different from other Rhoms. I have a peruvian rhom and I have never seen that type of rhom before. What a beauty!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://opefe.com/rhom_geo.html


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow that Rhom is very nice. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rio Xingu


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the pic Johnny_Zanni. I've seen that one on OPEFE. They have a few good pics on there. It looks as most of them have a black spot behind the gills simlar to a caribe.


----------

